# Equipo de musica (philips FWM462)



## davidmaster188 (May 25, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Bueno el problema es con la impedancia,me arme una columna de 4 woofer de 8 pulgadas todos de 4 ohm y bueno el equipo es para 6 ohm y queria saber si no es mucha diferencia por que ya los estube probando a 4 ohm y no paso nada,pero por las dudas.Y tambien con el tema de la proteccion,en el manual de usuario no sale nada del tema de la proteccion,supongo que los equipos de musica nuevos traen proteccion pero nose.

Ah tambien queria saber si una impedancia mas baja que permite el equipo,el equipo se romperia a la larga o si se llega a romper se rompe de una.Eso nomas queria saber.

Gracias.


----------

